# Some wood pics.



## deeker (Jan 14, 2008)

I own and operate a sawmill in Utah and thought I would post a few pics.

English Walnut

Red Cedar

Apricot

Kevin Davis
Ruff Cutts


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Some nice looking wood.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

where in utah and how much?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Kevin,

These are beautiful pictures.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

nice pics..nice wood.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice stuff..do you ship?


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful - the red cedar is tremendous - would be a great idea to follow up with pics on the process.


----------



## deeker (Jan 14, 2008)

Not the same logs but this is how I get to the boards. Except those over 31" wide. 
The red cedar boards are from utah forests, and finished cuts were over 25". My LM2000 can handle logs up to 31" and boards up to 24". Here are some other pics.



Sorry about the white out. But….welcome to utah.
I do custom cut, and cut for myself. Learning how to make things other than Log homes/cabins and tool sheds. Such as rustic furniture.

Kevin Davis


----------



## deeker (Jan 14, 2008)

And a few more eye strainers.
Russian olive.

Cedar fence post wood. 

Blue stain ponderosa pine.

Doug fir, for beams.




Hope not to have worn out the thread or welcome.

Kevin Davis
Ruff Cutts


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Kevin,
Do you sell any of the wood you cut, I would be very interested in talking to you if you do.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

That squiril must have not have moved out of that tree yet!


----------

